# Aventon Cordoba or unbranded alu frameset any good?



## slowboytommy (Nov 27, 2014)

Aventon Cordoba Track Frame

Amazon.com : Alloy Track Fixie Frame (Matte Black, 55) : Sports & Outdoors

also this:
Amazon.com : Lerway® Bicycle Carbon Road Bike Fiber Fork 700C 1 1/8" only 600g : Sports & Outdoors

are they worth getting?


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

slowboytommy said:


> Aventon Cordoba Track Frame
> 
> Amazon.com : Alloy Track Fixie Frame (Matte Black, 55) : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


No geometry/sizing provided, I'd email or call the shop about that. The fork sounds not that great, I like my front teeth. What is the end goal of buying these parts....in other words what are you looking for in your bike and what's your budget? Have any spare/leftover parts to complete the build or?

There are many SS frames and forks available that have more going for them imo.


----------



## slowboytommy (Nov 27, 2014)

budget is $450ish -/+ 50. planning to get cheap parts off ebay, and use most of the money on frame and fork


----------



## slowboytommy (Nov 27, 2014)

oh look i found 1 that comes with an alu fork

Aventon Cordoba Frame w/ Alloy Fork

maybe i should just go with a full alu setup?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

i am not really a big leader fan but this is exponentially superior to what you've been talking about, especially that alu fork aventon...

Black Friday Sales - Shop | Leader Bike LLC


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

You'll get more bang for your buck with a complete from a major manufacturer. Like a Fuji declaration or feather or similar from others.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

markaitch said:


> i am not really a big leader fan but this is exponentially superior to what you've been talking about, especially that alu fork aventon...
> 
> Black Friday Sales - Shop | Leader Bike LLC


Wow, great deal where's the geometry specs though?

EDIT: found this, but why nothing on Leader's site?

2013 Leader 725 Frame (6 Models) |

Found it on Leader's site, you have to scroll through the pics of the frame and one of the last images is the geometry chart. 



Jwiffle said:


> You'll get more bang for your buck with a complete from a major manufacturer. Like a Fuji declaration or feather or similar from others.


Yes, usually unless you come across great deal like aforementioned.


----------

